# Shark's at Keaton Beach



## CAG (Sep 1, 2010)

Going this week end ! Anybody got any tips on shark fishing have not ever tried it . Any tips or info will be greatly appreciated . Thanks in advance.


----------



## oldenred (Sep 1, 2010)

little sharks or big ones?


----------



## ddb (Sep 1, 2010)

The little ones are quite easy to catch, just throw out some cut bait or dead pin fish.  A few weeks ago there were some very large (5+') ones cruising the shore line smacking ladyfish.  If I were targetting those I'd try to catch a ladyfish and hook it up.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 2, 2010)

There are some big ones there, I have seen them. Some big nurse sharks, big bulls, and I have even seen some huge tiger sharks. Mostly I see the bigger ones in 50 foot and deeper, except for the tigers, they were in 3 foot and 25 foot. The ones I have hooked were caught while grouper fishing, never really targeted them. Now ddb, he enjoys eating them.LOL......


----------



## ddb (Sep 2, 2010)

gotta love some shark meat


----------



## Shawnhjx (Sep 7, 2010)

can't go wrong with a chunk of bonita !


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 7, 2010)

Come on Parker, after nearly 50 years of fishing out of and around Keaton Beach and I have never seen a Tiger Shark within 20 miles of the place, much less in three foot of water.  They come in closer to Panama City and Destin, because there is deep water close in.  Bulls and nurse sharks all over the place.  Nice hammerheads out in 30 plus foot of water.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 7, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Come on Parker, after nearly 50 years of fishing out of and around Keaton Beach and I have never seen a Tiger Shark within 20 miles of the place, much less in three foot of water.  They come in closer to Panama City and Destin, because there is deep water close in.  Bulls and nurse sharks all over the place.  Nice hammerheads out in 30 plus foot of water.



For real, Last Cass Rass seen them too. INshore chasing cobia.........Got no reason to lie, ain't seeking no attention, and nothing to gain by damaging my credibility.


----------



## kbad (Sep 7, 2010)

Have seen them many times up shallow.


----------

